# new zodiac signs



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So what does everyone think of this ? and whos sign has changed? mine has but im still going with the old sign the one I was born under.
New Zodiac Sign Dates: Taylor Swift's the New 13th Sign Ophiuchus! - OK! Magazine - The First for Celebrity News

Capricorn: Jan. 20 - Feb. 16
Aquarius: Feb. 16 - March 11
Pisces: March 11- April 18
Aries: April 18- May 13
Taurus: May 13- June 21
Gemini: June 21- July 20
Cancer: July 20- Aug. 10
Leo: Aug. 10- Sept. 16
Virgo: Sept. 16- Oct. 30
Libra: Oct. 30- Nov. 23
Scorpio: Nov. 23- Nov. 29
Ophiuchus: Nov. 29- Dec. 17
Sagittarius: Dec. 17- Jan. 20


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am soooooo NOT ok with this, I am a Leo thru and thru, no matter what this says, I will follow the tropical zodiac  But I heard about this, lol, told Jo to post it earlier, good find Angel


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

heres the original article when this all came out 
Sign of the times: Astrology story soars like a comet | StarTribune.com


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i am NOT ok with it i am a scorpio plan and simple call me a libra and i will cut you!!!!
i hear if you where born before 2009 your grandfathered into your original sign

either way i am down knife out ready to cut the first ***** that calls me libra!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaha Aireal, my daughter is a Libra, good ppl, but yu strike me as a scorpio 

I will not stand for someone to tell me I am a cancer, lmaooo at that, I am sooo NOT a cancer,*passes ya a four loko*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO the new sign says im scorpio and i feel the same as you I AM NOT SCORPIO lmao saggitarius is what im stickin with. I heard the same thing it only applies to people after 2009 so even my kids made the mark by like a year .


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

*drinks it* yes i am def a scorpio to the T, libra good people or not i will say i am not then I AM SCORPIO!!!

this crap has me way more riled then it should lol but darn it, its a twist in my butang!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Aireal @ butang, and yeah I am not about to change anything, I have my symbol tatt'd on me, I mean really??

lol Angel, my oldest son is a Sag


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

how are you even ALLOWED to change it!?! i don't get it you don't mess with stuff like that!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol no you don't, totally upsets me, the tat on my tummy means nothing now, lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aireal said:


> i am NOT ok with it i am a scorpio plan and simple call me a libra and i will cut you!!!!
> i hear if you where born before 2009 your grandfathered into your original sign
> 
> either way i am down knife out ready to cut the first ***** that calls me libra!


Yo! I am with you girl! I WILL ALWAYS BE A SCORPIO! I mean this is total crap! OK I was definitely born before 2009 so I better be grandfathered in because the tattoo on my back is my zodiac sign. Crap I tell you, crap!



apbtmom76 said:


> lol no you don't, totally upsets me, the tat on my tummy means nothing now, lol


Well, like I said above I have my Scorpio sign tatted on my back so I say forget the new signs. I will always be a Scorpio. Word.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't get it, so this an official thing? Wait, it must be something from global warming....ya If this means I'm younger now that is cool...Tye will go out with me finally.... :roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yo! I am with you girl! I WILL ALWAYS BE A SCORPIO! I mean this is total crap! OK I was definitely born before 2009 so I better be grandfathered in because the tattoo on my back is my zodiac sign. Crap I tell you, crap!QUOTE]
> 
> i hear you it ain't cool, those fools need to straighten up! my friend says he know WHY they did it gonna listen to that crap tonight


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lauren - my niece and I are laughin, cause she is not happy bout being a capricorn, lmaoooo. SO we are all grandfathered in which is cool

Dave - I would have gone out with you anywyaz, 

Aireal - Let us know what is said


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Theres a lot more to it than what is in the main stream.. 

goes back to ancient hebrew priests of the samarians, sumerian priests were Hebrews, elites who had their own higher customs of life to live by  ANYWAY 
Priests of the julian calendar and greecian astrologers wanted 12 signs not the samarians, 
the samarians (hebrew shaman aka rabbai) used 12 and 13... The best way to describe it to people who understand life by the julian calendar is that its like leap year.. but over more time, and its not how they said there it doesnt rotate everyone, just sag's and caps and they are actually become one or blend as one the snake handler .. the other is that they are still seperat but a group merge as one the snake handler .. but they are reading that from samarian language and what is on the media hype is not completely informative, that is old old astrology the old all of a sudden is new and its misguided through media hype to start the stir of disbelief.. 

many physicists with plenty of creds some also being rabbai that you can listen to and get litterature notes to go look up in the government libraries and municipals as well. They are spuin all over you tube just go to youtube and hit 2012 or samarian astrology.. that will lead you to all kinds of nuts and their books of this or that and you can see the pieces fit as we watched them fall away... LOL 

single child, hippie mom in lawschool, I read alot of stuff that most ppl don't even phathom thanks to sittin in the government and law library with that star child and her educating ways, muah thanks mom..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Aireal said:


> i am NOT ok with it i am a scorpio plan and simple call me a libra and i will cut you!!!!
> i hear if you where born before 2009 your grandfathered into your original sign
> 
> either way i am down knife out ready to cut the first ***** that calls me libra!


Hey what's up you Libra? :rofl:

I was Aries, and apparently now I'm a Pisces. I don't think I'm going to be able to change my characteristics under the Aries sign though


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

THey found the tomb of Jesus, too; and out government is about to inforce gun control everyone knows it; LOL the beginning of the end, LOL its the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine............. The start of disinformation is at hand... LEARN to SWIM


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

My charcteristics don't match that of any one zodiac, Im all fkd up.. gotta combine Sag,Cap,Aqu and then you get a good idea of me, LOL because all my planets were in aqu and what is know as sag and ociph while moon in aqu and sun was 4deg in Cap so yeah ya'll knew I was a card though


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Say what? I was a Pisces & now an Aquarius boo. What will ppl do that had their previous zodiacs tattooed.

Not cool dude


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I know this will not be popular to say....but here it goes...

If you are Chrisstian or Jew you had better not dabble with this religion.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I know this will not be popular to say....but here it goes...
> 
> If you are Chrisstian or Jew you had better not dabble with this religion.


The update proves flaws & how bogus it is


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Candra I completely agree, it is not about religion but signs and astrology is something different, I am not ok with anyone changing it, I am a leo, I ama fire sign, being a cancer makes me a water sign, lmaooo if y'all kne wme wouldn't be possible


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

JewishEncyclopedia.com - ASTROLOGY.
Hebrew Astrology Conversion Chart
Ancient Hebrews and the Influence of the Moon
HEBREW ZODIAC

If your a dogmatic christian or jew than you think of it as seperate religion.. Religion from religious meaning honor what is sacred. Although its translated as GOD which is GERMAN "Jesus" never said GOD he said ALLAH and several Hebrew names 72 to be exact and he mostly refered to Allah or El Shaddai as "the father of all that is and of all that is not" in one hebrew word YVH.. . SO in clearing that up the heavens are celestial and we are manifestations of light ("God" is Light)  Jesus < I am the light I am the way, I have the KEYs(hebrew concept of KEYS same as Hindu concept of chakaras) and I give them to you..  Mind you they killed all the original Christians, THE ROMANS and then took the RELIGION for what they NEEDED it to be  People think the Nag Hammadi written same time and other oricles are not to be used, LOL as if it takes away from what is sacred.. :rofl: because thats more difinitive proof we should be as the light and love.. Ya know? Hug your kids and be good to each other.. build love not war "God" is LOVE.. 
bah.. The baptism is being washed in the water for the oil and then the tea, but they have robbed you of those things in dogmatic belief  There is so much out there that people need to read for themselves, Wisdom X Understanding = Knowledge, Being Genuine and seeking the truth give relevations AKA ELIGHTENMENT..

We are all children of the light, and unless you denounce the father than you too will become part of the light; HELL is nothing other than being removed from the site of the Father, HMMM look at universe, from where they say it began GREAT BE celestial BRIGHT Black hole with beaming light coming from inside like quasars, then the other side the biggest black hole in the galaxay eating up stars and constellations.. Hmmm

SCIENCE EVOLVED FROM RELGION PEOPLE SEPERATED IN THEIR MIND BECAUSE OF PROOF OF MATERIAL VS IMMATERIAL.. We think it before it is, what we think we create other than who we are and that History book ppl call the Bible, the Talmud, The Torah, thats historic journaling. New Testament and Euro controlled Books are mostly all Dogmatic to keep common ppl ignorant and have to take the pope word for it.. LOL NE way..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The stars and astrology are statistical behavior patterns over several 1000s of social study and cataloging. OKay.. im thru.. lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

..........edited.........


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah steppin out of this convo, don't talk religion or politics to anyone, have fun all, was a good convo til religion was brought into it


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Horoscope is a religion for those who use it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes I know this, again stayin out of this convo,


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Read.. thats hilarious Moon god.. LOL Hebrews were pagans LOL 
Moon cycles is how the JEWISH calendar evolved.. 
I am a jealous GOD thy shall have no other god before me.. Jealousy is a sin hebrew meaning of decadence and not from LOVE  LOVE is understanding... He breathed the DIVINE spirit aka Breath upon us, LOL its celestial you can't touch it like love and light you can feel it can become part of it but can never grasp it..

this isn't really discussing religion.. becuase relgion is honoring what is sacred.. 
what most sacred to people in this country is $ so we would have to discuss that to be discussing religion, "God" has been on the back burner of capital progress for some time now.. LOL :rofl: okay okay yeah.. Im done  Scarcasm, ...

here sums up what I believe and IM out..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Always been a bull (Taurus), sometimes even a bullsh*tter, not an Aries BTW, I am Christian, and a Christian!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I am a Taurus and always have been. I remember first reading a thorough description of a Taurus and being like. Whoa, dude, that's me! lol. I can def. be a bull in a china shop, I'm so klutzy, too. 

And see? Christian is a Taurus, only the best of the best can be in the herd.  :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahha takes a cat to herd a bull  is all I will say and a lion to tame a fish or arthropod, 

NO matter I love you all, ((hugs)) to all,


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> I am a Taurus and always have been. I remember first reading a thorough description of a Taurus and being like. Whoa, dude, that's me! lol. I can def. be a bull in a china shop, I'm so klutzy, too.
> 
> And see? Christian is a Taurus, only the best of the best can be in the herd.  :rofl:


Alright! When is your birthday?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I went from Aries to Pisces


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok guys so here is what i learned Imma give the straight and simple to my knowlege as i heard it and understand.

Think of the earth on an axial well as the earth rotates is slowly tilts obviously very slowly. Well the whole zodiac thing is based on the aliment of the stars so as the earth slowly SLOWLY tilts the stars is in essence are not where they started. Therefor if your personality depended on the alignment, the original charts would not be correct. This is why they are saying if you are born after 2009 that is who is effected as they would have been born under different stars where as before you would keep your original sign because you where born under the stars that would align with the charts therefore giving you the personality ect of the original charting... does that make any since guys?

sorry for the speeling errors i KNOW must be in there but this comp doesn't have spell check hope ya'll can read that


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

if you already stated this FH sorry i"m not going to lie i didn't read ALL you text at this time will do so later as i love hearing what you have to say on all subjects!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost:Good show, na didn't clarify; yep that clears it up more, If one doesn't read to take in all in then its like politicians boulsterin and lobbying off of one line in one statment and not the entire message..


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

My bday's May 4th. I'm supposed to be an Aries, but haven't ever been the leader type. Stick your head out and you get picked out to get eaten by the big cats... like Tye, lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

k8nkane said:


> My bday's May 4th. I'm supposed to be an Aries, but haven't ever been the leader type. Stick your head out and you get picked out to get eaten by the big cats... like Tye, lol.


That actually makes you a Taurus, hahaha now Iknow why ya don't RTFM  hahahah Hear me roar girl


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, I meant according to the new stuff I'm supposed to be an Aries.

Yeah, I don't RTFM because I'm stubborn and can do it myself, tyvm.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't worry about the zodiac change stuff, I go by the Chinese zodiac...That makes me born in the year of the Dog. I like that much better.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhh see it made me a cancer, sooo not ok with that, lol


hahaha, my youngest sister is a taurus, I know you  good ppl, very stubborn but loyal to their ppl 


OMG S, my oldest son is a Dog, see ((SUPER HUGS)) (AImee said I could use it) I knew there was a reason i loved ya


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine is right on the day I was born. May 13, which means I can still be a stuborn B**** =3
mine hasn't changed. BUAHA!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all you taurus' in here.. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan.. this place is just filled with freaky deakies. LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahah freaky is good  ok ok I'll shut up now


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Its all a load of bull as my grandma put it..lol. .. either way.. I remain a Taurus still, and it shows..lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL @ all the Taurus people up in here.

I wonder if that's cause we're just as stubborn and determined as our dogs and so we can put up with their BS more?? lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so f'ing glad that I don't believe in any of this gd shiat


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I went from Pisces to Aquarius. Not having it. I think I should go out next time I have $50 and get a Pisces tattoo. Take that, science guys!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Sagatarious (sp?) thru and thru.Born year of the dog.So ima prick and i bite. LOLOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I stayed an Aquarius only I moved from being born on the cusp to being born sorta of in the middle. My son who is Taurus 100% is now an Aries i don't think so.....


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost:Good show, na didn't clarify; yep that clears it up more, If one doesn't read to take in all in then its like politicians boulsterin and lobbying off of one line in one statment and not the entire message..


 thanks for being the only one to read that!



apbtmom76 said:


> hahahah freaky is good  ok ok I'll shut up now


ain't nothing wrong with being a freak and no signs has to label me... i mean you one


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah girl no sign labels me freaky, I am just that, but I am a leo thru and thru,


----------



## Coiler (Nov 12, 2010)

Don't take any of it to heart, this new 'alignment' has already been proven incorrect.  All this nonsense has just spread through the internet like a viral video.



> There's no 13th Zodiac sign, and your Zodiac sign has not changed!
> 
> A quote falsely attributed to the Minnesota Planetarium Society suggests that there is a 13th Zodiac sign, "Ophiuchus" that appears between Scorpio and Sagittarius that would result in bumping everyone's Zodiac signs over by a month.
> 
> ...


Or in other words, the view has changed.. but the signs have not.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I dunno if it has already been covered, but this new zodiac change only applies for people born after 2009


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Ok, There are MANY kinds of Astrology. The most common in the United states is "Western Astrology". This astrology means that that the Zodiac Signs are based constellations, But they were embedded in the "Zodiac" many, many moons ago. Western Astrology is the most common used form in the US and Western World.
Sidereal Astrology, Which is strictly based on constellations, Is the astrology that changed signs. Since the signs continue to be based on constellations, As they move, So the do signs...

But for most of the Western World... Your Sign has NOT changed, Unless you follow the ancient or pagan forms of the Zodiac 

Standard Astrology as we know it in the US is still the same, Because it is based on a never changing "Zodiac".


----------

